# صنع المكنة الخصة بـ cnc



## bey747 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

لقد حاولت صنع المكنة الخاصة بالتقطيع الآلي وهذه الصور المرفقة تبين الألة او الجهاز الذي يمكنه تحريك الخراطة أو الة القطع ولكن عندي مشكلة على مستوى برنامج القطع والمسمى بـninos وإذا استطاع أحدكم ان يمدني به وهو يعمل مع الآلة لاني أملك نسخة منه ولكن لا تعمل مع الآلة وسوف أنزل على الموقع طريقة صنع هذا الجهاز قريبا إن شاء الله 
:1:


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

اخى العزيز وفقك الله فى صنع هذه الماكينه


----------

